
Why I Think English Majors Should Learn to Code - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/why-i-think-to-english-majors-should-learn-to-code-54591a96735#.juswfefx4
======
MollyR
Sure if they double major.

My company has interviewed many many boot camp candidates for the sole reason
we can pay them less and work them harder, and they've also fired a lot. I
can't say I approve of the company's philosophy here. But one of the most
interesting finding our CTO mentioned is that people from the hard sciences
stem are the ones who did the best, and stayed/kept. The humanities and some
soft sciences did the worst at pure development.

